

Show HN: Where should you live for your sleeping habits? - 46Bit
http://hackertimezone.com/

======
stephengillie
Very cool! And thanks for making it work without Javascript.

Apparently I have the sleep schedule of a person from Kenya.

~~~
46Bit
> Very cool! And thanks for making it work without Javascript.

Awesome, glad you liked it. Once I'd puzzled out the design, there wasn't
really anywhere to use Javascript even if I'd wanted.

For something simple I much prefer page changes to AJAXifying every form,
since you just rely on the browser loading indicators rather than implementing
your own.

------
johnny22
fun.

"Welcome to Vladivostok!"

